

UPS sends brokerage fees bill to wrong customer - drchiu
http://upsscam.blogspot.ca

======
DHowett
This isn't exactly about the article, but I think it's a little unfair to call
this a "UPS Scam" (cf. domain name.) It's a customer-service slip-up, and they
probably already issued the charge by the time the invoice was received.

Writing about this prior to calling back or even waiting to see if the
chargeback went through seems like a kneejerk reaction, and it's made all the
more inflammatory by calling it a scam.

(If it does happen to be a scam, it might be the least-effective one in the
history of corporate scams: UPS is now CAD44.60 more in the green than it was
before they took that payment. That's enough to buy, I don't know, a new
blanket?)

